# Best  rigs  for spanish mackerel



## bigjpw (Apr 4, 2013)

Whats yall favorite rigs bait lures for spanish mackerel trying to get me a mess this weekend


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 4, 2013)

bubble rig or spoons for numbers.. but I prefer to only catch them on topwater when they're chasing bait pods. Motor up to the bait and cast around the edges of the pods. A spanish will slam a topwater plug. Skitterwalks or mirrolure top dogs are normally what I use. You'll catch a majority of the larger 4+ lb fish on the topwater plugs.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 4, 2013)

small clark spoon or gotch plug.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotcha plug is the ticket...cast it a mile,then rip and jig it back fast!They will hammer it.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 4, 2013)

Troll a u-rig around bait schools.....no need to wear your arm out..


----------



## twtabb (Apr 4, 2013)

Mcdonald's straw rigged behind a bubble float gets'em on top water.


----------



## ssiredfish (Apr 4, 2013)

P-nut butter crackers.....preferably Lance brand......
Some will get it, others will not


----------



## bigjpw (Apr 4, 2013)

U lost me with the crackers u talking bout cooking them with the crackers ?


----------



## Captain Terry (Apr 5, 2013)

I've caught many on roostertails, get the heaviest  ones u can find. But really anything that shines or flashes in the water will work when the toothy critters r schooling they will hit just about anything that shines. Just be sure u got a leader of 30 to 40 # strenght or they will cut u off-tight lines.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 5, 2013)

Short wire leader. i use premade 4-6" with swivel and clip black


----------



## MCBIG (Apr 18, 2013)

Grouper Throat is Spot -On about the topwater bite ! Down on St.
Pete Beach they will kill a pop-r ! Another cool rig with the bubble is to use the normal size bubble about 5 ft above a weighted super fluke,snap it/twitch it back fast as you can-Awesome Strike.We normally use 50# mono for the leader and it does good !!!
Hope You catch a bunch !!!
Mike


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yea we tie our main line straight to 40-50 mono and rarely get cut off, they will hit the swivel on the wire leaders if thy are schooling on bait


----------



## one_shot (Apr 22, 2013)

6" Black leader, gold or silver spoon. I use gold.


----------



## florida boy (Apr 22, 2013)

we usally catch all we want on fresh shrimp under a cajun thunder while fishing for trout .


----------



## kc65 (Apr 22, 2013)

slow troll anything with a mylar skirt and jighead....


----------



## Scott R (Apr 22, 2013)

Wore them out this weekend on pretty much anything we trolled.  Spoons, rat-l-traps, crystal minnows....didn't seem to matter what it was as long as it flashed.   

Ran 50 lb floro attached to a swivel like the other guys suggested.  Only got cutoff 3 times and it was above the swivel on all of them.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 24, 2013)

CBqakNflats said:


> Gotcha plug is the ticket...cast it a mile,then rip and jig it back fast!They will hammer it.



x2 on this, this will tear them up. Keep it on a wire leader 30# or so


----------



## rkelley (May 1, 2013)

*Spanish*

Spanish rig 1 oz trolling weight in front 4 mph troll


----------

